# bitch losing brown discharge



## jazz06 (Jun 29, 2011)

my girl will be 3 weeks pregnant on sunday, last night i noticed after she went to toilet she had brown discharge like snot sorry for the details, 
shes fine in herself eating drinking and same temperment, she hasnt lost any today, is this a sign of pregnancy i havent noticed this before with her mum, no smell, its like the end of a period,
any other issues with what this could be 
thanks all


----------

